# Wyndam Livery in Rhiwbina?



## XCharlieboyX (14 May 2011)

Hi all, I am new here & are awaiting our beloved boy Charlie in a few weeks & cannot wait! We have been looking at various yards but nothing has jumped out at us yet except Wyndam Livery yard in Rhiwbina so is there anyone on here that has any knowledge of this yard good or bad please


----------



## LaurenM (16 May 2011)

I haven't heard anything bad to date. I've got mine in Lisvane. Which other yards have you been to view/what are you looking for in a yard?


----------



## XCharlieboyX (17 May 2011)

Hi
We went to look at 2 i think in Lisvane but the one at the very end of the lane (maybe Rudry rd?) no-one was around & may have been a little too far out in the winter months. We only know of them because we saw a young girl out hacking alone & asked her where she had come from! Cant remember the names of either though  We live in Caerphilly and have looked at many but nothing has jumped out at us yet except for Cwm Hedd in Basseleg but it has a very long waiting list  We would like somewhere with a indoor or outdoor school or even both would be good, nice flat ground (they all seem really hilly) thats what we get for living in Caerphilly!!
Where are you if you dont mind me asking?
x


----------



## Amymay (17 May 2011)

If you're in Caerphilly have you looked at yards in Pentyrch?

Bob Porter 02920890652 (I was there for 12 years, wonderful) Outdoor school.

Stocklands - big yard, but have friends there that like it (indoor and outdoor school)

Tyla Morris - small yard, but know people there who seem to like it. Outdoor school.

And then just a little further up in Groes Faen, Handfords.


----------



## XCharlieboyX (17 May 2011)

How long would it take to drive to the above from Caerphilly? (i am unfamiliar with the area Pentyrch)

Many thanks


----------



## Amymay (17 May 2011)

15 mins down the motorway - you'll get there quicker than areas like Rhiwbina and Lisvane as they're further on.


----------



## XCharlieboyX (17 May 2011)

Just spoke to Bob & he sounds lovely & asked us to pop down & take a look around tomorrow. I think it may be a bit to far only because of the motorway traffic & i know how that particular section can get extremely busy 

By the way, do you have the name of his livery..maybe he has a website too?


----------



## Amymay (17 May 2011)

XCharlieboyX said:



			Just spoke to Bob & he sounds lovely & asked us to pop down & take a look around tomorrow. I think it may be a bit to far only because of the motorway traffic & i know how that particular section can get extremely busy 

By the way, do you have the name of his livery..maybe he has a website too?
		
Click to expand...

Bob doesn't have a website - but do tell him Beccy gave you his number.


----------



## XCharlieboyX (17 May 2011)

Hey Beccy

Bob asked me who gave me his number & i had to tell him that i didnt know except that you were on his yard for 12 years lol!!!


----------



## Amymay (17 May 2011)

XCharlieboyX said:



			I think it may be a bit to far only because of the motorway traffic & i know how that particular section can get extremely busy
		
Click to expand...

I think that the time of morning you'd be comming down to do the horse you'd find it pretty quiet. 

Anyway good luck tomorrow - let us know how you get on.


----------



## XCharlieboyX (17 May 2011)

I will


----------



## XCharlieboyX (17 May 2011)

Beccy, Any idea how much DIY livery is with Bob as i forgot to ask & wouldnt want to go down & its more than i can afford & waste his time


----------



## Amymay (17 May 2011)

I've PM'd you.


----------



## debby1 (17 May 2011)

Grazing wasn't great when i was there, and they have since built more stables and lost more land due to the motorway, check the state of the fencing etc when you go to have a look around.  they may have got more land to compensate the field loss though!


----------



## Laur (17 May 2011)

To go to pentyrch from caerphilly you would not need to go on the motorway at all.  If you came onto a470 at nantgarw and went up one junction to taffs well/radyr turn off you get to pentyrch that way so no need to go on the m4.


----------



## Amymay (17 May 2011)

Laur said:



			To go to pentyrch from caerphilly you would not need to go on the motorway at all.  If you came onto a470 at nantgarw and went up one junction to taffs well/radyr turn off you get to pentyrch that way so no need to go on the m4.
		
Click to expand...

I always refer to that stretch as motorway - duh. But of course you're right it's the plain old A40.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (18 May 2011)

I've been there since Dec 2000 if thats any indication 

Lovely yard, lovely hacking, nice stables


----------



## XCharlieboyX (19 May 2011)

Heard alot about Sunnybank but just way to exspensive for DIY livery for us


----------



## NOISYGIRL (19 May 2011)

Wyndham Livery doesn't do full DIY, they do full livery down to assisted DIY where your horse gets turned out or brought in whatever your choice, there are various packages with bedding/haylage/feed included etc it just depends what you are looking for.

I am on assisted DIY so I pay for forage/feed/bedding on top of the rate I pay

Have you been to look around ?


----------



## KerslakeEquestrian (19 May 2011)

Would def recommend Stocklands. Been there for approx 3 years now and was there for a year previous to that (had a 6 month break as moved out of the area). 

Hope you find something suitable. 

x


----------



## XCharlieboyX (19 May 2011)

KerslakeEquestrian said:



			Would def recommend Stocklands. Been there for approx 3 years now and was there for a year previous to that (had a 6 month break as moved out of the area). 

Hope you find something suitable. 

x
		
Click to expand...

Just phoned Stocklands & we are going to take a peek later on today  I am concerned that it is a little far with the fuel prices rising all the time but we shall see! We were supposed to call Bob at another Livery yard yesterday to arrange a viewing there too so we might to them all at once tonight! How much do they charge to turn out maybe in the mornings? Most places in Caerphilly seem to charge a £1 which is very reasonable i think. x


----------



## KerslakeEquestrian (19 May 2011)

XCharlieboyX said:



			Just phoned Stocklands & we are going to take a peek later on today  I am concerned that it is a little far with the fuel prices rising all the time but we shall see! We were supposed to call Bob at another Livery yard yesterday to arrange a viewing there too so we might to them all at once tonight! How much do they charge to turn out maybe in the mornings? Most places in Caerphilly seem to charge a £1 which is very reasonable i think. x
		
Click to expand...

Cool. Hope it all goes well. I travel just under 10 miles to it (1 way) and having tried a number of yards in the area I find it is one of the best. 

Jane will have a list of prices for turning out etc... I don't have it on me and I don't partake in additional options (I am a paranoid DIY horse owner - lol). However, I don't think it is much. 

x


----------



## XCharlieboyX (20 May 2011)

Just thought that i would apdate you guys seeing that you have taken the time to give me advice etc  Last night we never made it to any of the livery yards as it was a little manic & we went to see our (well, nearly ours) boy! So tonight as soon as hubby finishes work at 4pm we are heading down there  Quite excited to be honest..is that sad? x


----------



## Amymay (20 May 2011)

XCharlieboyX said:



			Just thought that i would apdate you guys seeing that you have taken the time to give me advice etc  Last night we never made it to any of the livery yards as it was a little manic & we went to see our (well, nearly ours) boy! So tonight as soon as hubby finishes work at 4pm we are heading down there  Quite excited to be honest..is that sad? x
		
Click to expand...

Do ring beforehand to make sure both YO's are there.

Good luck.


----------



## muffinino (20 May 2011)

I wouildn't go back to Wyndam if you paid me and I know several others who feel the same. Probably best if I don't say any more.

I'll PM you now


----------



## Amymay (20 May 2011)

muffinino said:



			I wouildn't go back to Wyndam if you paid me and I know several others who feel the same. Probably best if I don't say any more.

I'll PM you now 

Click to expand...

Where are you Muffy??  Caerphilly Mountain way??


----------



## XCharlieboyX (20 May 2011)

muffinino said:



			I wouildn't go back to Wyndam if you paid me and I know several others who feel the same. Probably best if I don't say any more.

I'll PM you now 

Click to expand...

Okee Dokee


----------



## muffinino (20 May 2011)

amymay said:



			Where are you Muffy??  Caerphilly Mountain way??
		
Click to expand...

Nah, more in the other direction


----------



## Amymay (20 May 2011)

muffinino said:



			Nah, more in the other direction  

Click to expand...

Righty ho


----------



## LaurenM (20 May 2011)

XCharlieboyX said:



			Hi
We went to look at 2 i think in Lisvane but the one at the very end of the lane (maybe Rudry rd?) no-one was around & may have been a little too far out in the winter months. We only know of them because we saw a young girl out hacking alone & asked her where she had come from! Cant remember the names of either though  We live in Caerphilly and have looked at many but nothing has jumped out at us yet except for Cwm Hedd in Basseleg but it has a very long waiting list  We would like somewhere with a indoor or outdoor school or even both would be good, nice flat ground (they all seem really hilly) thats what we get for living in Caerphilly!!
Where are you if you dont mind me asking?
x
		
Click to expand...

I've kept mine at two different yards in Lisvane.There's one on the end of Graig Road with an indoor and outdoor school but they have a long waiting list. It's called Graig Lodge.

There's quite a few if you along Van Road - near the Maen Llwyd pub. My friend's also visited Greenyard livery and liked it.

Not sure if you've ever had a horse in the area but personally I'd prefer to keep them in Rudry as you've got the hacking & Sunnybank for shows etc.

Let us know where you end up!


----------



## XCharlieboyX (20 May 2011)

LaurenM said:



			I've kept mine at two different yards in Lisvane.There's one on the end of Graig Road with an indoor and outdoor school but they have a long waiting list. It's called Graig Lodge.

There's quite a few if you along Van Road - near the Maen Llwyd pub. My friend's also visited Greenyard livery and liked it.

Not sure if you've ever had a horse in the area but personally I'd prefer to keep them in Rudry as you've got the hacking & Sunnybank for shows etc.

Let us know where you end up!
		
Click to expand...

Hi

Cant find any contact details for Greenyard on google?  Cant find any info about any others in Rudry except Sunnybanks.


----------



## bling it on (20 May 2011)

Hi I've been at Wyndham Livery for several years and I really like it there, it suits me. You need to consider what you want from a yard and which one can meet most of your requirements. Sadly no yard is perfect. Having looked at some previous posts I would just like to add that there have been some people who have left the yard over the past few years that I would run a mile from if I saw them again. Hope you find what you are looking for and enjoy your new horse.


----------



## LaurenM (20 May 2011)

I can't find it online either lol. Might be worth popping into tack shops - think this one should be local to you - http://www.threecountiesagriculture.co.uk/


----------



## Lovetosparkle (20 May 2011)

I totally agree with bling it on - no yard is perfect but Wyndam is friendly and YO really tries hard to please as many people as possible and looks after each horse as if it was hers!! I have been there a long time and there have been some people who have left who you wouldn't want to be on a yard with! Wyndham is really easy to get to even in winter, ice etc as no lanes/steep hills etc,easy hacking and school with jumps etc. Really friendly people with help/advice, turnout etc if you need/want it. Def worth a look, really nice yard. Best of luck with your new horse - very exciting time Pm me if you want to know anything else


----------



## NOISYGIRL (20 May 2011)

muffinino said:



			I wouildn't go back to Wyndam if you paid me and I know several others who feel the same. Probably best if I don't say any more.

I'll PM you now 

Click to expand...

I think I recognise that belly ! Where are you now ? so I take it he is jumping well ?


----------



## Tiasmum (20 May 2011)

Viewed them myself acouple of years back.. really nice yard, good facilities but I got the impression there wasn't much turnout for example horses had to come in during the day in summer etc and I didn't like that (although this may have changed now of course). It was on the expensive side without the extras I'd need due to the endless shifts I work.


----------



## XCharlieboyX (20 May 2011)

Tiasmum said:



			Viewed them myself acouple of years back.. really nice yard, good facilities but I got the impression there wasn't much turnout for example horses had to come in during the day in summer etc and I didn't like that (although this may have changed now of course). It was on the expensive side without the extras I'd need due to the endless shifts I work.
		
Click to expand...

Hi
Yes i found the extras a little exspensive when you total them up (i maybe wrong as i am so new to this so shoot me if i am wrong ) Most other places seem to charge £1 to turn out etc....is this a fair enough price do you think?


----------



## muffinino (20 May 2011)

NOISYGIRL said:



			I think I recognise that belly ! Where are you now ? so I take it he is jumping well ?
		
Click to expand...

His or mine? 
We're up the other end of Cardiff on a lovely yard where he has a new boyfriend and several girlfriends 
That pic is from a hunter trial last year where he un-ceremoniously dumped me on the smallest jump, having already jumped it about 20 times before! Knob, lol. We're going to the same HT on Sunday so we shall see if he's jumping well  Otherwise, he's been hunting all winter with the Pentyrch and the Gelligaer, which he loves, and doing quite well at local level showing, plus we've qualified for Stoneleigh for the Trailblazers dressage - fingers crossed!


----------



## muffinino (20 May 2011)

Well, crazy as I am, I've never had someone run a mile from me


----------



## Amymay (20 May 2011)

muffinino said:



			Well, crazy as I am, I've never had someone run a mile from me 

Click to expand...

There's a first time for everything...................


----------



## XCharlieboyX (20 May 2011)

People have said to me over the last few weeks of looking "thats a really b***** yard, be careful" with a number of different ones, can livery yards really get that b*****? I suppose its the same with everything these days  Seeing that we are new to this...what is it that starts the b******** off? Is it because there are too many females in one place (coz i know us girls can be hard work when we want to be ) I hope its not like being at school.........


----------



## muffinino (20 May 2011)

amymay said:



			There's a first time for everything...................

Click to expand...

True, true


----------



## Tiasmum (20 May 2011)

XCharlieboyX said:



			People have said to me over the last few weeks of looking "thats a really b***** yard, be careful" with a number of different ones, can livery yards really get that b*****? I suppose its the same with everything these days  Seeing that we are new to this...what is it that starts the b******** off? Is it because there are too many females in one place (coz i know us girls can be hard work when we want to be ) I hope its not like being at school.........

Click to expand...


Brace yourself


----------



## XCharlieboyX (20 May 2011)

Tiasmum said:



			Brace yourself 

Click to expand...

Ooh sounds.........


----------



## XCharlieboyX (20 May 2011)

I have decided that when we visit the yards later we will all carry white flags so everyone knows that we come in peace with no b*********


----------



## muffinino (20 May 2011)

XCharlieboyX said:



			People have said to me over the last few weeks of looking "thats a really b***** yard, be careful" with a number of different ones, can livery yards really get that b*****? I suppose its the same with everything these days  Seeing that we are new to this...what is it that starts the b******** off? Is it because there are too many females in one place (coz i know us girls can be hard work when we want to be ) I hope its not like being at school.........

Click to expand...

It's because horse people are crazy


----------



## Tiasmum (20 May 2011)

lol I'm sure you'll be absolutely fine .


----------



## XCharlieboyX (20 May 2011)

So u dont think that we need the flags then  Shame....any excuse for a giggle! Horse people r crazy??? I never knew that


----------



## Tiasmum (20 May 2011)

You will learn  all in good time lol


----------



## bling it on (20 May 2011)

Enjoy looking around. I think all yards are basically the same. majority of horse owners are great, if crazy. Leave your flag at home and go with the one you feel most comfortable with. Remember sites like these often have people with strong opinions for or against anything, and there are always two sides to a story.


----------



## LaurenM (23 May 2011)

bling it on said:



			Enjoy looking around. I think all yards are basically the same. majority of horse owners are great, if crazy. Leave your flag at home and go with the one you feel most comfortable with. Remember sites like these often have people with strong opinions for or against anything, and there are always two sides to a story.
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't agree more. Hence why I left my last yard


----------

